# Popobike y llanta trasera



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pues total que igual y este año me animo a hacer el Popobike version corta (la de 30km) en mi panzer de 17 kilos. Lo unico que si tengo que decidir es en una rueda trasera con menos resistencia a la que traigo (Muddy Mary 2.35)... Tengo a la mano unas kendas Nevegal y Blue Groove en 2.35 pero se me hace que tambien es mucho lastre y poca confianza a ponchaduras. Estaba tambien pensando en unas Ardent o Advantage en 2.25, pero la verdad no se que tal sean...

En fin, la idea es una llanta trasera con baja resistencia pero con buena (no grandiosa) traccion, de preferencia en 2.25 o 2.2 si acaso. No pienso ser competitivo, pero tampoco espero llegar en ultimo, es mas una prueba personal. Dicho lo anterior, hacerla con la MM atras ya cae en la tortura 

Que llantas me recomiendan?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Para cual bici ?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Es para una Delirium... aunque la bici es mucho menos relevante que el terreno...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Para el uso que necesitas, te recomiendo de Maxxis, la ARDENT, es rapida y tiene buena traccion, me gusta de trasera, porque adelante no me da tanta confianza.
También de Maxxis la High Roller 2 salió buenísima.

Si quieres algo mas rápido, aunque sacrificando un poco de tracción de Kenda la Slant Six, esta muy recomendable, avanzas mucho mas que la Nevegal.

Saludos y buena suerte.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

De esas 2 que mencionas, la Ardent 2.25 como apunta DrFoes.

Lastima que no estoy en casa, si no te prestaba una. Ahi la tengo durmiendo el sueno de los justos.

En la Popobike esta bien curioso el terreno. Cuando yo fui, tenia una parte de asfalto, luego partes con arena suelta y gravilla volcanica fina donde te hundes bastante. De ahi, luego hay partes de piedra volcanica.

Por agarre no vas a batallar, pero si necesitas algo de volumen.

La Ardent me suena como perfecta. 
La otra que me gusta es la Nobby Nic en 2.25, pero seguro ya te habran dado malas referencias de ella (verdad, Rzoz? ). Aparte, para ir a la segura en la Popo, solo llevaria una Snake-Skin.

La Ardent es la que traia yo adelante en la rodada de Ajusco-Cuerna, si es que te acuerdas. Atras traia la Nic.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Pues total que igual y este año me animo a hacer el Popobike version corta (la de 30km) en mi panzer de 17 kilos. Lo unico que si tengo que decidir es en una rueda trasera con menos resistencia a la que traigo (Muddy Mary 2.35).............
> 
> Que llantas me recomiendan?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado ritopc :

Si vas a venir a la Popobike NI TE PREOCUPES por la llanta trasera , con los trazados actuales en las tres rutas tienes terreno para todo tipo de llanta , no tiene caso quebrar la choya pensando en el tipo de llanta , *es mejor dedicarle tiempo al entrenamiento *.

Mis cuates y un servidor estamos ahí casi todos los sábados y domingos , échate una descolgada por acá y vamos a que veas las rutas y calas la ruta con tu bici , seguro vas a sufrir la primera mitad de la carrera por la subida pero después ni quien te vea el polvo , igual te animas por la intermedia de 52 kms. o la maratón de 80 kms.

También te puedes meter a la carrera de down-hill , el trazado está muy fregón para verdaderos descenders como tu y el tacu .

Si puedes hacer la de down hill el sábado y la Popobike el domingo , si gustas te presto una de mis bicis para la Popobike , si tu Panzer pesa 17 kilos por lo menos te podrás ahorra unos 6 kilos de sufrimiento .

Saludos

the last biker

btw , ojalá se animen algunos más


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Mismo apunte que DrF035, a reservas de saber si vas a rodar en lodo, la kenda slant six rueda rapido. 

De la advantage a mi no me gusto como rueda trasera, la sentia muy pesada y con mucho lastre aunque la mia era 2.1 . Como llanta delantera me agrado mas pero se me sigue haciendo muy lenta aunque con excelente agarre, prefiero la high roller.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pues parece que la ardent es la ganadora, en realidad lo unco que busco es una llanta que ruede mejor que la MM... lo cual no debe ser dificil.

En efecto Luis, ya empece a entrenar para tener los menos problemas. Vi la altimetria de la de 50 y hay un tramo de 700m en como 8km que pus nomas no me animo. Lo del DH y luego Marathon no se oye mal, lo he estado pensando un poco. Nunca he corido en nada, ni en DH, ni en Uphill ni en XC, asi que serìa una buena experiencia. Te aviso si me animo y en una de esas te tomo la palabra en el prestamo para el marathon.

Gracias por las sugerencias a todos!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

El trazado de la Popo está increíble, no conozco el de este año pero el de otros años debe estar muy bien. 
SI no fuera porque van montones de ciclistas que sólo te atoran, yo le entraría , pero la verdad sí me da flojera, prefiero cuando no hay carrera y está tranquilo. 
Pero he ido el día de la carrera a echar ojo en los puestos y el ambiente y está bastante bien. 

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

[QUOTE=Psycho Marco;
SI no fuera porque van montones de ciclistas que sólo te atoran, yo le entraría , pero la verdad sí me da flojera, prefiero cuando no hay carrera y está tranquilo. 
Pero he ido el día de la carrera a echar ojo en los puestos y el ambiente y está bastante bien. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psycho , pues para que no te atoren dile al Spaguetti que te deje arrancar en punta con los elites , le metes duro con un 44/11 hasta el ovni y ya veras como naiden te va atorar .

Cuando no hay carrera puedes ir tranquilo con una compañerita de rodada y cuando anden a la altura de La Imposible se paran un rato y le comienzas a explicar las diferencias entre la Mojo cuando está húmeda y la Mojo cuando está seca .

Si te refieres a los puestos de comida hay dos tres , pero los puestos de componentes , bici y similares están para llorar y todo bien cariñoso , pues clarin corneta alguien tiene que pagar por la renta de los show booths ja ja ja .

A ver si vienes y compites como extranjero del DF.

saludos.

the last biker


----------

